# FREEDOM OF SPEECH



## poopookiki (Mar 4, 2004)

I think Mr. Bianco has a serious "God Complex" that man is the most rude and controlling person. All posts regarding JS and DivaPups have been removed and you are "not allowed" to voice your opinion about the topic. He also said Ms. Geary is not investigating JS now? Are there any other secret maltese only posters here that feel the way I do.....LET YOUR VOICE BE HEARD


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

I think you and Joe are ************ with a vendetta. Comments?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY ASSHOLES_@Mar 20 2004, 08:45 AM
> *Comments?*


 Yes, I have recorded your comments and IP address and will report you to your upstream provider, also there is no problem between our site and Maltese Only, everyone here is allowed to express their opinion, thats it, I'm not a breeder, i'm not a maltese expert, i just happen to own 2 maltese and enjoy them enough to host a forum for people to talk freely about them, thats all, take a chill pill


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Joe, quit censoring! You're a freak of nature. Practice what you preach big boy. Is your wife home? I want to talk to her freakboy.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yes my wife is home and censoring and deleting posts by complete idiots are two different things, listen, mr bionco(sp) has even posted here and shown more professionalism than you and I expect he expects more than this out of his members


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

Joe,
I would like to thank you for this website...between here and malteseonly I have learned so much!! I won't be bring my little dog home until the end of May but with everything I have learned I feel confident that I know all the "right" things to do for her. And if I have any questions I know I can post them on this site and get some great answers and comments. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I must agree with Jami! I love this site Joe and feel bad when I see posts like those above..... We should all ignore them; maybe they will go away!









Thanks for the site Joe!

Judi


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

GROW UP!!! Stick to the forum site you like and enough already! We are all adults and not in kindergarten! This is all very silly!!!







At least agree on something, we luv the maltese breed! Lets just forget the other site exsists (whatever site you choose) and just move on.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I like this site also on all sites you get immature people annoying i say


----------



## sweetpea (Apr 10, 2004)

iam so happy i found this site,i also have 2 maltese and just love all the info and everyone so far to me has been so nice and helpful,i guess if a person isnt happy here maybe they should find a different site.thanks so much for all the positive and helpful info i have found on this site.i am happy to be a member here and i hope any info i can give or recieve is helpful,thanks for our spoiledmaltese site,isnt that the truth we all have alot in common our babies sweetpea


----------

